# Lou's diary



## lou73

Hi all, 
thought I would start a diary to share our adoption story. 

I'm sure there'll be lots of funny times and some tough times - but if life was all plain sailing it would be a bit dull!

So this is where we are now; 
We have been on our prep course (just before Christmas) we waited for about 10 months to get on this - very interesting but quite a lot to take in. 
Sent back the 'wish list' form. Yes thanks we do still want to go ahead, we want 1 child under 2 (at the mo - I do see myself as a Ma Walton type figure, actually how did she still keep that figure after having all those children? Amazing!!) 
Had a phone call on Tuesday to say they are hoping to allocate us a social worker by the end of the week!! WOW! You know if I said that out loud to people that don't know us, they'd think we were a problem couple!! 

So now we are just waiting for our home visits to start - I keep wondering if I have enough time to paint through the house? 

Well good luck everyone!!


----------



## mavis

Brill Lou yey    

GOOD LUCK to you too.

It's great news that you can get on with the HS and starting moving forwards.  Exciting times.

Will be good to share your journey with you.

Keep us posted.

Take care and lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## lou73

Thanks Mavis - feeling very positive about this!!

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Carol 36

Good luck Lou with your journey, lets hope all our wishes come true .  

Love 
Carol


----------



## lou73

Thanks Carol.

Well a week has passed since my last post, so thought I would add a bit more. We were told the LA were hoping to allocate us a SW last Friday, but a week has passed now and not heard anything. 

Should I panic? Do I call them? EEK!!

Am I allowed to talk about non-adoption stuff too? Well it's kind of linked in a roundabout way! 

I'm having a really bad time at work at the moment. My boss is a nightmare and took quite a chunk of pay off me but expected me to do the additional responsibility I had! I had to get my union involved (never done that before!!) and was treated really badly at my pay appeal - we weren't even allowed to speak and they made up loads of things so they didn't have to pay me. 

Next day the head called me in the office and asked if I still wanted to carry on doing my additional job (I had spent the last 4 months telling her I wouldn't be doing it for nothing because it was against the law now!!) Obviously I wasn't going to do the extra work!! She then told me I had to put it all behind me and move on - fine I already have!! She then said that I was incredibly rude all the time to her (a lie!! I am one of the only staff members who thought she was OK and thought we had a good work relationship) and that I was always rude to all the staff (untrue, we are always going out after work!) and that I am unprofessional and impatient with all my class and rude to them! Please note that yes occasionally I can be stressed with 36 very tough children and no help and sometimes as a teacher you have to shout!! If I was so horrid why do my former pupils constantly come up for hugs and want me to be their teacher forever?

As you can imagine I was furious! 

I have a question - sorry to go on and be all moany!!

I am looking for a new job because I can't stand it anymore (one of the other managers was in the meeting but never said anything when the boss was having a go at me!! and she is meant to be a pal!!) 

I have been to look at a few schools and loved them!! The thing is I am worried that she will write a really bad reference and I won't get a new job and will be stuck there forever. 

I am trying to be really positive but it's taking its toll big time - I hate going in, I feel so ill every day all day. I am constantly worrying about her saying something to me. 

My DH has said that if I don't get a new job not to go back in September, just hand my notice in and leave. He says he will support us both, but I feel quite guilty about this. 

Truth is I would love to go in tomorrow and tell her to stick her job and not go back, but know I can't because I wouldn't get another job. 

I am also quite concerned what the SW would think. At the moment if they came to visit, they would see that I am a wreck and would just tell us to come back in a few years. If I had no job though, they would just think I was irresponsible and would take us off the list. If I move jobs they might think bad of me and think I won't stick at things when the going is tough. I feel in such a dilemma, but want to be happy again and get some confidence back in myself because I am so desperate to be a good mum - not even sure I could do that now!! 

I want to move on - I don't want to be coming home at the end of every day in tears and our child asking my DH what's wrong with mummy? 

Sorry, I feel so helpless and pathetic!


----------



## mavis

Hi Lou,

Ur boss isnt nice to say the least.

We are an employer and we try and do everything fairly and will always seek legal advice where necessary.  I hate this emotional type of blackmail.

I do not think that she the employer would give a bad reference, especially if she thought it would be reproachable for one its defamation of character and secondly your new employer would be asking why did they continue to employ you if you were so bad.  It would most certainly defamation of character and if challenged she being ur boss would need to demonstrate why she said what she did - its highly unlikely that she would do this (I think) - she is more likely to just give you a basic 'she did the job satisfactorily' type of thing.  I would definately recommend that you seek advice on this - citizens advice ring them and make an appt, I think you would feel empowered if you did and clearer.

Your dh is supporting you worst case scenraio - he obviously loves and cares about you, if his money is enough to live on then it is not negligent, there are lots of house wives, I think they expect you to give up work anyway so you could say you are taking advantage and doing it now to catch up with a few jobs and things get things straight and are looking for a part time role or something.

Please dont let it get you down, I think SS would understand (but I wouldnt tell them all of it or get into telling them it unless you were worried or until you got to home study as it is not clear what you will be doing yet (I would avoid them until I felt confidetn again, I think this experience has knocked you) (another thing I would say is that your so called pal, probably didnt get a choice she had to sit their as a witness and that was all, she was probably watching her own back as well i'm afraid tho, it is at times like this u realise who you real friends are! has she spoke to you since etc? apologised?), is there anyone else there that could give you a reference there? How long were you employed by them?

Please dont waste you energy on them, please I really if it was me and hopefully in a few weeks oyu can look back and say what a nasty experience I wont let myself or try not to let myself go through that again and then come out on top.

You could get signed off by your dr.  Or go off sick, how long is your notice? or you could work it through and apply to other jobs keep focused and hopefully get through it.  Possible you might need to speak to someone for some support for yourself if that would help u get through it and it came out this in the long run would be best decision if u could cope wiht it.

Try and get your head as clear as you can and think about all of the options that you have, but I would defo recommend making and appt and going in or speaking over phone with citizens advice.  Then run it all by dh and see how oyu feel.

Your SW will not know any of this unless you tell them.  They cannot read ur mind, you could sayif u were to see them that you have had a bad cold or you are worrie about a friend at the moment or something and u were wobbly but they woundnt know, but I think once u have spoke to someone you will feel better, dont make ur decision lightly, but u will be surprised how many people around u care about u.  She is not important to you or your life.  She has no control or power over it you do. You are in charge.

I am sorry for the blab, I hope I have helped ven if in a little way.

take care,

lost fo love,

mavis x  

ps. this is for oyu  

this is 4 the witch


----------



## lou73

Thanks for your great advice Mavis. 

I feel much better when DH gets home from work. He is being great.

I was having a trauma about keeping it all secret, but why should I have to keep the fact that I am moving on to a job nearer home so I can spend more time with my family when they come along. I'm fed up of putting on a 'brave face' at school and think honesty is the best way. So if any parents ask me if I am leaving (I work in a small village - hotbed of gossip!!!) I will just say that I want to move to a place nearer home and if they ask why I shall say because we are hoping to adopt a family soon. Its not something to be ashamed of - I'm proud that we are doing this and being given the chance to have our own family, something we always talked about. 

Thank you again Mavis.   I am going to have a chat to my union lady tonight and just explain what is going on and how I'm feeling. 

I will not let the old hag get me down!


----------



## lou73

I am writing this from my bed! Having a great 2009 - I knew we should have just gone to bed before midnight new year and not seen it in!!! 

Got pleurisy! Wonderful. Decided yesterday that I would try to do some ironing while DH was out at work. I lasted 2 t-shirts and a sheet!! Had to go and lie down for a few hours!!  Rubbish or what. 

I did get told off when DH got in and I said that when we have our child, I can't stay sat down all day! He did remind me that I have to make sure I get well so I can run round after our child.

On the up side - 2 weeks off work! 

On the down side - feel really rough, have just finished my antibiotics and have thrush and the runs and a lovely rash on my face and chest!! I look delightful! Daytime TV!!! AAARGH! Haven't really got the energy to straighten my hair so I look like Russel Brand on a bad hair day! I am meant to have it cut on Thursday, but had to cancel that! Also had a lovely spa break booked to Edinburgh and can't go now cos not up to it. Can't get my money back either!! BOO! 

Nothing on the adoption front as yet, probably a good thing!!


----------



## mavis

Hi Lou,

Sorry to hear you got pleurisy, did you get run down?

At least you'll be away from nasty boss now!   shame it cant be under better conditions.

You need to do what DH says and get yourself better.  Sorry bout the spa day too, would have been really nice if you were well.

Hope you make a really speedy recovery and feel better soon.

Lost and lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## lou73

Thanks Mavis. 

Obviously was run down. Called the docs today for another appt cos it's not any better, I didn't get an appt but the doc called me back. He said he had looked at my notes and decided it wasn't pleurisy, it was a pulled muscle and the other doc had got it wrong and was being over cautious!! I explained that I was short of breath and had pains in my chest and under my ribs and I had to lie down if I went upstairs for anything. He said I was just probably a bit tired!!!   

Just wondering how many other fit and healthy people get out of breath going upstairs or ironing!! 

Well I am going to be really naughty and phone for an emergency appt in the morning. I never do that, but I still don't feel too good amd want to get it checked out! Why do they make you feel like you're wasting their time? 

Yes it is nice to be away from the dragon boss, but unfortunately can't do those 'lady of leisure' things I would like to do with time off cos not up to it!! GGRRRR! However, quite freakily she is being very nice to me - quite unnerving!


----------



## mavis

Hey Lou,

Yes I would go for that emergency appt tomorrow too.

It is better to be safe than sorry and put your mind at rest, if you dont look after yourself no one else will - so good on u.

Odd about boss woman  makes yuo wonder if she is up to something! maybe she wants you to stay or she realises the eror of her ways, makes you feel cautious though right? and rightfully so I say after what she has done, nasty.

Hope you get on ok tomorrow.

r u eating ok?

lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## Carol 36

Lou really sorry to hear you are both under the weather and having a hard time at work. Sending you big . Even if you are off for a while ill at the moment, at least you can take time out to clear your head a bit, and pamper yourself at home, I know not the same as you pamper day!!!


I do appreciate where you are coming from work wise, all through my treatment my dept were complete sh*its, and ended up making me ill.
When I decided to go down the adoption route, I  bought additional annual leave for taking time off to see sw, without having to ask to leave early and have only spoken to personnel to find out my rights regarding leave/changing working hours. I know each company is different, but mine give you similar rights to maternity leave. I know if I had spoken to my boss he would have just said when the times comes you either come back full time or not at all, not before telling the his deputy who is very indiscreet, and before I know it everyone would know we are going through adoption process.

Just focus on getting yourself strong and well, then look into your rights, so you will be armed with all the info you need regarding working hours/time off.

I hope you feel better soon,  and feel free to off load/chat.

Take care 
Love  Carolx


----------



## lou73

Thanks Carol and Mavis. 

Managed to get in at the docs yesterday and he gave me a good check over. He said things seem OK. He told me to go home and rest and try to take it easy to get better. He gave me a sick note for another week. School had the cheek to phone me yesterday to see if I was back in today!! My DH had told them I wouldn't be back before half term. 

Just chilling out now, been doing some stitching - almost finished making a picture for my mum. 

Bad news last night, my mum phoned me to tell me that the dog (Truffles - so named cos we got her from a pig farm and she was expensive!!) had a fit and my dad and brother had to take her to the emergency vets. The vet said they could leave her in overnight or take her home and take her to their own vets in the morning. 

Good news is that this morning the vet has taken some blood and given her more tablets and she is now back home snuggled up in front of the fire! She is a 13 year old very pampered Westie!! Glad she is OK. 

Will be taking your advice Carol and having a bit of a pamper at home. We are hoping that my sis-in-law and her hubby to be will be able to go on our little break instead. I think they need a break from all their wedding planning and work!!


----------



## mavis

Hi Lou,

You sound a bit better - am pleased to hear it.

Nice of you to give away your break - bless you.

Glad your Dr got back to you and has given you more time off, hopefully you can rest up, relax a bit and try and recuperate from some of that stress.

Is it cross stitching you are doing? if so I love that havent done it for ages and now you have just reminded me?! hmm I might get one.  It would gte me away from pc for a bit as do it all day for my job too!

Glad Truffles seems to be ok.

Take care of yourslves.

Lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## lou73

Feel better today. Think it helps being away from school! Thanks Mavis.

Been doing cross stitch. I started doing it when I started teaching, so been stitching for 13 years. I find it quite relaxing and love seeing the finished picture! 

Just phoned the SW to see what was happening and if we had been allocated our own SW - looks like we have!! Hopefully she will be in touch soon (not too soon though, I need to decorate and clean obsessively!! ) 

My DH is picking up a job application form for a new school we have seen advertised. It is to start after Easter and is a step up from what I'm doing, but sounds really good. The good thing is, it's in the same LA that I currently work for so my adoption leave and rights won't be affected hopefully. 

I am venturing out today into the village - I really must get a card for Valentines day for my lovely DH! 

I think 2009 is about to take a turn for the better!! The power of positive thinking!!


----------



## mavis

Hi Lou,

Thats good its all going in the right direction now.

OOOH yeye allocated a SW great news, hopefulyl not long now, well just long enough for you to get straight! : )

How did the trip out go? ok?

Keep us posted,

lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## lou73

Had my first venture out today for a week! Had my hair cut so now have 'movie star' hair! 

We now have our very own SW!!! Our HS starts next Friday!! EEEEEK!! Better get cleaning! 

Feeling quite upbeat now! Thanks Mavis. Quite excited but not sure what to expect - possibly a good thing!


----------



## lou73

First day back in work today after my break. I am on the countdown to next break! Only 33 days to go!! Is that really bad? Am I wishing my life away?!!

Managed to get away to Edinburgh, felt much better so we had a really lovely break and relaxed loads. Did us the world of good.

Had our visit from the SW on Friday. Went really well. She enjoyed the biscuits we got her!!! Bonus! She is coming back to see us again next week and the week after. She said she will be coming to see us separately!! EEK! We will be fine though. Feeling quite positive about it! 

The SW said this part could take about 6-9 months and then it was a case of being approved, then matched. The REALLY good news is though that nobody else is waiting to be matched with a child at the moment and they have nobody wanting to adopt 0-2 year olds in the 'new' batch of parents to be!! How good is that? We were really surprised!

Our house is immaculate at the moment and I am being really strict with myself - I am not bringing loads of school work home cos it ends up everywhere!!


----------



## mavis

Hi Lou,

Glad that you have been out and that you have had a nice break too.

That is Brill new SW and she has been already.

Sounds like it couldnt have gone better for you. BRILLIANT  

Ditto with the immaculate house thing.

Sounds great for you.

Keep us posted.

Lots of love and am really really pleased for you.

mavis x


----------



## lou73

Now I am in a panic!! 
I have an interview tomorrow morning!! I am absolutely terrified - I have to give a ten minute presentation on a topic they will be giving me in the morning, I have half an hour to prepare it and I have to use paper and pens!!  I do all my teaching and everything with a laptop and whiteboard, not used paper and pens for years!! After my presentation, they will interview me and the some of the children are going to interview me!!! 

I am trying to keep calm. The job would be a promotion for me, but I am now flapping that I might make a mess of the interview and not be up to the job! Not been for an interview for 6 years and keep wondering if I was this nervous then! 

The school seems great - huge though!! I hope they don't ask me to find my way round as part of the interview!!
Keeping my fingers crossed - after such a rocky start to the year, I feel it's about time our luck changed!!


----------



## mavis

Hi Lou,

Sorry I missed this post last night. Hope you are ok 

I guess you are in there now or about to go in?!

Got it all crossed for you. GOOD LUCK x

Nerves are natural sort of keep us going and get us ready and through times like these.

OOOoh hope it goes well for you.

Keep us posted,

lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## lou73

Thanks Mavis. 

Well I went for my interview today, but didn't get it. The head said that my answers weren't really detailed enough! I thought I answered quite well and did OK. The caretaker said to me that I had been in the interview ages so I must have done really well!! 

Been thinking about it though, the job was huge. They kept parts of the job and the role quiet and only started to tell me about it today. So I am thinking practically and have decided that it really wasn't right for me and that they were expecting an awful lot from one person. The head did say though that she thought they might have turned down an excellent classroom teacher and team leader. 

Not to worry, I'm sure there will be plenty mpre jobs coming up soon.


----------



## mavis

Hi Lou,

Ah bless you.

I am glad you can see the positive.  Maybe next time will be better.  Shame they didnt have another role open?  after your last job or should I say current I think you dont want it too hard do you?.

Do vacancies come up very often?

Hope you have a nice weekend.

Lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## lou73

Well we have now had 3 visits from our SW and all seems to be going well! She has booked in our next 2 visits which is great. Every visit takes us a step nearer to our family.

I feel much better this week - I am glad that I didn't get that job, I feel much better. I went to see the head and told her how I was feeling so things are better. I have now finally got a life plan!! (it's only taken me 36 years to get one!!) I have decided to stay where I am at the moment. All the jobs are to start in September but by this time we should have finished our home study so it could make things a bit awkward if I was to go to a new school. Once we have our family, I will be taking my adoption leave and we have decided I'll go back part time and then start to look for something nearer home. I know it sounds mad because life isn't quite so straight forward, but it helps me to stay focused! 

Going to have a chill on sofa with my dh now and catch up with 24!


----------



## mavis

Hi Lou,

So glad things are going along well for you.  How are you finding it all so far?

Can see where you are coming from on the job front, you do sound like you feel a lot clearer about it all.

Whats catch up with 24?

Take care for now,

lost fo love,

mavis x


----------



## lou73

Hi Mavis, 

Feel much clearer about everything. Got in from work today to be greeted by my dh saying 'one day closer to the adoption'. Bless him, he says he is really excited now! We are watching 24 with Kiefer Sutherland - we are now on series 6 so have almost caught up to the new series on TV!! Quite exciting! 

Had an awkward moment in class today, I gave out letters and told the children to keep it secret from their mums. A few of them started asking me if I was a mum yet? I had to pretend to not hear!! Mother's Day - lovely because I love my mum and my mum in law and it's lovely to treat them, but a bit sad for the obvious reasons! Not long though til we can enjoy Mother's Day too!!

Lou x


----------



## mavis

Hi Lou,

Lovely DH, sounds like mine.  We are so lucky.    Have never heard of that 24 thing, glad you are stuck in tho  

I know what you mean it is so hard   , I found it hard at nursery today for the same reasons too.  Soem days are worse than others, it always get me when the parents come to pick them up.  Yes one day it will be us too xxx

It's exciting times and it great you are moving on through it nicely.

take care,

lots fo love,

mavis x


----------



## lou73

Well that's another Monday over and another day closer to being mummy and daddy!  
Found out last week that some of the parents have found out about us adopting and are gossipping in the village!!! Delightful! We are not embarassed by the adoption, but wanted to keep things private cos it's nothing to do with anyone else! One of the members of staff told one of the parents that her sister shouldn't be allowed to get pregnant so easily when we can't have children and are having to adopt!!!  

Is it just me or is that so wrong on so many levels? I won't let it get to me though. I have been quite private about it all but some people in the village where I work just can't help spreading gossip!

We have another visit on Thursday with our SW and she is bringing our medical forms. Progress! We will have had 5 visits on Thursday, about half way through. Are we allowed to get excited yet? We don't want to get too carried away, but it's very exciting! (and nerve wracking!!)


----------



## lou73

Had another visit this week from SW. She wanted to talk about our relationship. For some reason I got myself in a bit of a state. I kept worrying about it and what she would think of us. I don't know why I was so worried! Our SW is lovely. I can't help feeling we are so lucky. 

DH said some lovely things about me and I got really choked. I know what he thinks about me, but it just got to me when he said it out loud to someone else!

Anyway, next visit booked in for next week. 

The SW said that they had a meeting on Tuesday with the big boss of social services and they were discussing us as a couple in a case conference. Not sure what this means! Is this a good thing?

We managed to get some garden stuff done today which made us feel better, DH did the decking and I planted some pots. Nice to finally get into the garden! 

Looking forward to seeing our mums tomorrow for Mother's Day.


----------



## mavis

Hi Lou,

Glad things are moving on well for you both.

I would think it is a good thing they are using you as case, nothing to worry about - maybe be flattered.

Keep going Good Luck wiht your HS,

mavis x


----------



## lou73

Well, we had another visit today from our SW. Went really well - she is lovely and so easy to chat to. 

She asked us to do our eco map and write about why we decided to adopt. We also got our medical forms today so I have phoned to make an appointment for us both - they are going to call us back with an appt for next week. 

We feel that things are moving along quite quickly now which is great.

We think our SW slipped up today though - We were talking about giving up work and she said  "When she gets here she'll need you to be at home as long as possible"   Are we getting a bit giddy to think anything of this? We are feeling quite giddy if we are truthful! Does anyone else read into this comment the same as we are doing?


OK - calm down now Lou and don't get carried away!! 

Been quite busy this week with school stuff. My work experience student is off to Uganda next week to work in an orphanage for 10 days with college. The children have nothing (obviously) so I have made a couple of books with my class to show the children what we do in school. I've put loads of photos together and written all about what we do. The children have been busy writing about themselves and I have to put all that together in a book to send out too. I explained to my class that the children go to school in the orphanage too but they didn't have anything like they do so we decided to make a special box with pencils, rubbers, rulers etc in. The class thought it was important that the children should have things like they do. I have been really touched by how they have responded - they have been so caring and thoughtful and even wanted to bring in things from home to send across. 

I am putting a pack together from DH and myself. They can't go to school unless they have uniform, so we are off to get some in a mo. I have collected posters for the classroom and display stuff cos they don't have anything. We have some tracksuits to send and footy magazines because the boys in the orphanage are really keen on English football teams! 

I do wish we could do more and feel quite helpless knowing how very fortunate we are here. I suppose just to know that my class have taken the time to do something specially for them helps a little. 

Off to the supermarket now to get a simnel cake for my class to try - I promised them I would get one and don't want to let them down!

Will try not to have too much of a silly grin on my face!!

Lou x


----------



## lou73

What a night. We went for our medicals tonight.  
I knew things were going too easily to last!

Our doc was lovely but really struggled with filling in the form for me. He had to explain that I had an ovary removed in 2000 (I knew about this obviously!!) but that there were malignant cells in it (which I didn't know!!) The consultant has always told me that it was all benign. This was a huge shock so I asked him if this could have an effect on our application. He said it could do because my mum had ovarian cancer and had hysterectomy when she was 40 (she got the all clear and didn't need any treatment after). So now they will be looking at the form and thinking that I might not last too much longer!  How can this be? The offending 'oopher' has been disposed of!!!!

Then he tried to do my blood pressure which was sky high! Can't think why!!

The doc tried really hard to think what to write so all would be OK, but obviously he had to tell the truth. 

Things were going so well! 

To add to that I had a phone call tonight from the Headteacher at a school I had an interview at offering me a job (different to the one I applied for) to start in September!! Promotion and pay rise! I will call her back in the morning and say thanks but no thanks. (The vibe at the school wasn't quite right). 

What a day!


----------



## lou73

Thought I had better write an update - been really busy. 

We are almost at the end of our home study now - it has been OK. Not really half as tough as we thought it would be. 

We had our health and safety visit last week - all was OK, we just had to get a child lock for the chest freezer in the garage. We ordered that yesterday as it has to be fitted ready for our final visit in July. Our SW reckons that we only have about 3 or 4 more visits and that they are hoping to get us to panel in August!! Can't believe it!! 

The downside is that my boss at school is being a right royal moo! She has been a witch that I have has some time off in school time (in my planning time when I don't have any contact with my class!!) I am entitled to as much time as needed for our visits (I asked the LA for a copy of the adoption policy!) Anyway, she is just a bitter old moose!!

Today I found out that the Headteacher at the school I had an interview at wants me to get in touch about a job. I had an interview in February and didn't get the job - she said I didn't quite have enough experience for that job, but that she felt like really wanted to give me a job at her school. Well she left a message on my machine asking me to call her about a job she had and then on Friday she spoke to my headteacher and asked if I would be interested. My head told her that I probably wouldn't cos we are going through adoption and I would be off for a year. The head at the other school said she really didn't care, that she really wants me and I can say what subject I want to do and that she really didn't mind that I would be off on leave because she really wants me and I would be an asset to her school!! I tried to call her tonight after my meeting, but she must have gone home, so have to call tomorrow morning. I am just going to tell her that I am interested in the job, but explain about the adoption! 

Better go, my battery is running out! 

Will write again soon to share what happens!!

Lou x


----------



## lou73

Well, I called the school that had supposedly said they wanted me and didn't care that I would be able to have my full year off. Anyway, when I called, she was thrilled to hear from me and I explained all about the adoption - she said that she was gutted that she wouldn't be able to appoint me because understandably it would be really tricky. 

So the Head at my school made it all up! I was going to say that I couldn't believe it! But it really does not surprise me at all - she is a right nasty old grot bag!! 

The headteacher also told me that there is no way that we will get a baby for at least 2 years. She is so evil and really made me feel down. 

Luckily, our SW is so lovely and supportive and she thinks the Head is a grotbag too!!

Lou x


----------



## lou73

Well thought I had better write up what's been happening. 
Our SW is away on holiday at the mo for a few weeks and she is going to see my mum and dad when she gets back. 
Been quite well timed really with our SW being away as me and dh have been unwell for last week or so. On the better side now. 

Had our OFSTED inspection at school today and yesterday. I was really pleased as I got a 1 which means outstanding for my teaching and then also for the curriculum I provide my class. This was even sweeter as the head had put in her report to the inspectors that the teaching and standards in year 4 (my class) were of concern!! Cheeky witch has never seen me teach and never even comes to my class to see what the children are doing so quite how she knows is beyond me. Anyway, she has ended up looking very silly as the 2 inspectors said they were really impressed and thought I had excellent relationships with the children etc. It must be really annoying her cos nobody else in school got a 1 (not even her for her leadership) and the inspectors said that it was obvious where the strengths in the school were - in Year 4!!  

Hoping to go to panel in August. We have almost reached the end of this part of our journey! 
We have our homework to do for our next visit - it's quite hard. Loads of questions to try and answer about what we find unacceptable in children and if we would be able to love a child that never shows any affection towards us etc. We will sit down at the weekend and look properly at it. 

So glad I have 2 weeks off at the end of this week!! Need to re-charge my batteries!!!


----------

